# Navigation software for Samsung Wave (Bada OS)



## paul26 (Jan 4, 2012)

I own a Samsung Wave 533 mobile phone. The OS used here is BADA 1.1. I have been trying to install a good navigation software but, I couldn't find any. Unfortunately, my mobile phone doesn't support Android. Have you come across any good navigation application designed for BADA OS? If any, list some.

Thanks, 
Paul


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi found a couple of things on the Bada forum http://www.badaforums.net/

http://www.badaforums.net/applications/samsung-bada-set-to-release-ndrive-10-gps-navigation-app/

also found this Official site ArchiverAbhinav: Google Maps for Samsung Wave and Bada download


----------

